
Threema Goes Open Source - turrini
https://threema.ch/en/blog/posts/open-source-and-new-partner
======
est31
This is really big news. I use Threema because it is the only messenger out
there that is:

a) always end to end encrypted (unlike Telegram)

b) supports account creation without any phone number (unlike Signal)

c) supports phones without google messaging service (unlike Signal, it
formally supports it as well but in reality it's just a big battery drain)

It not being open source was always a bit sad for me, because most of the
other apps on my phone are open source.

I'm curious about the multi device sync. I hope that it will be implemented in
a way that doesn't use passwords but pair syncing. This is bad from a
usability perspective (firefox abandoned it because of usability), but the
only way I'm aware of how syncing can be made secure.

~~~
tweetle_beetle
Out of curiosity what does Threema do that Element[1] (née Riot.im) doesn't?
It seems to tick those boxes, but admittedly is still in quite active
development and may not be as polished.

[1][https://element.io/](https://element.io/)

~~~
Arathorn
It's more a question of "what does does Element do that Threema doesn't"?

Element is a Matrix client, so you connect to the global open Matrix
decentralised network, rather than just closed-source servers run by a (newly-
sold) company like Threema. Typical Matrix implementations are entirely Apache
licensed open source, so you get full control and visibility both clientside
and serverside. Matrix also already provides synchronised multi-device
conversations, as well as more advanced cross-signing verification for E2EE
key validation than Threema. Finally, Matrix is an open standard protocol
maintained by the non-profit Matrix.org Foundation, that anyone can contribute
to via the open governance process
([https://matrix.org/foundation](https://matrix.org/foundation),
[https://matrix.org/docs/spec/proposals](https://matrix.org/docs/spec/proposals)
etc) - the Matrix standard gives developers full freedom to write their own
clients/servers/bots/bridges/whatever.

Personally I'd say that Element & Threema have similar levels of UX polish
these days (but I'm biased, working on Element). It's perhaps true that
Threema's relatively limited featureset means that polish is easier to
achieve.

------
tehabe
I don't know yet, in the announcement they didn't qualify what open source
means for them. Will the complete client be open source? Will only parts of
the client be open source? what about the server? which license will be used?
We'll have to wait and see if this is useful or just marketing for the
company.

~~~
soziawa
> Within the next months, the Threema apps will become fully open source,
> supporting reproducible builds.

Probably one that only allows creating builds for reproducibility. Which is
perfectly fine in my opinion, as they are supported by app sales instead of
donations like Signal.

------
blakesterz
"...and an acceleration of the product development thanks to the entry of the
German-Swiss investment company Afinum Management AG." Can anyone explain what
Afinum is/does? They're just a place that buys parts of any type of thing?

"We invest in small- and medium-sized companies. Because we are one of them."
That just left me wondering if anyone has heard of them?

[https://afinum.de/en/portfolios/](https://afinum.de/en/portfolios/)

~~~
wasmitnetzen
I'm German, and mildly interested in investing. Never heard of them, but I
have heard of three of the companies (Ledlenser, Görtz, SIGG) in their
portfolio. I would call all those three companies solid high-quality
manufacturers. So I'm slightly optimistic.

------
detaro
Now _that 's_ an interesting change. More investment is always a bit worrysome
due to "and what's the plan to make money", but Threema IMHO is nice to use
and being open would be good for trust and thus maybe also adoption.

~~~
rawfan
Well, they already have a working money making scheme. Going opensource
doesn't change that.

Threema has 3 sources of income AFAIK. A per install fee for regular users, a
special client for enterprise users and the same for schools.

Not a money-printing machine but pretty sure a steady income.

~~~
viro
> A per install fee for regular users

It was hard enough to get my friends to use signal and that was free. While I
really do like Threema, The fact that it cost money on iOS makes it hard for
me to push on my friend group.

~~~
TheWickerMan
I have similar minded friends. They have no issue dropping a bunch of money on
some cosmetics in a game or random garbage that gets thrown away immediately.

So i ended up just buying a bunch of licenses for threema and giving them
away. I know that isn’t an option for everyone but it was how i was able to
convert my friends over.

It isn’t a big issue for me to do that. Even with buying 10 licenses, it is a
small enough amount that its easy to budget for. Plus, i like to support
companies and developers who (at least to me) seem to care.

~~~
Tepix
What bothers me is that on iOS you can‘t buy licenses for others unless you
have a credit card on file. I prefer using iTunes prepaid cards.

------
frabbit
They might want to play down the "Swiss == secure" angle, e.g. from the About
_Precision, reliability, and discretion are typical Swiss characteristics, and
as a true Swiss company, Threema lives these values every day._

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crypto_AG](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crypto_AG)

Personally I am happy with Riot.im/Element Matrix. Is there some feature which
distinguishes Threema from it?

------
nemoniac
Could someone with experience of Threema comment on the quality of its voice
and video calls, especially for group calls of up to a dozen or so
participants?

~~~
olah_1
Slightly off-topic, but interesting. Threema contributed back to web-rtc with
security improvements they made for video calls.

[https://webrtc-review.googlesource.com/c/src/+/177980](https://webrtc-
review.googlesource.com/c/src/+/177980)

